# Aggressive/posturing form?



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey guys, I tried finding an aggresive/posturing form for a whitetail but cant seem to find any. Do you know of any companies that make them?

Thanks in advance!
Marshbuck


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ben Mears Hooking aggressive forms from McKenzie

http://www.mckenziesp.com/Ben-Mears-Hooking-Aggressive-C777.aspx

http://www.mckenziesp.com/Specialty-C42.aspx

Also "Rubbing Buck Last Chance" by Revolution Taxidermy supply would look great with the ears pinned back for a posturing pose, just leave out the tree.
"Page 10"
http://www.revolutiontaxidermysupply.com/RTS_Catalog_Web.pdf


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cool! Thank you-ive seen the Last Chance and never even thought of it haha.

Thanks again!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

I mount alot of wts on the head down/aggressive 6400 series from Mckenzie. When you combine that pose with pinning the ears, it makes for a nice aggressive look. Ben Mears aggressive series is also a good choice.


----------



## cwt (May 28, 2010)

Matt D said:


> I mount alot of wts on the head down/aggressive 6400 series from Mckenzie. When you combine that pose with pinning the ears, it makes for a nice aggressive look. Ben Mears aggressive series is also a good choice.



x2 I use the same


----------



## lightning6051 (Jul 21, 2011)

Dan chase has some real wild stuff! They have lots if choices of aggresive deer also


----------

